# Amill and an earthly kingdom?



## Sovereign Grace (Aug 12, 2013)

Are there any people out there in the amill camp who believe heaven will be here on earth? I am a hardcore amill, and I see this world being destroyed, burned up, passing away with a great noise, etc, and that we go to heaven and are not staying here?

So......

Are my beliefs firmly in the amill camp?

Is there a teaching that Jesus will set up His Kingdom here upon His return(amongst the amills that is)?


Any responses would be greatly appreciated.....


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 12, 2013)

If Jesus _returns_ and sets up his kingdom, then it is premil (since the return is happening before the millennium). There are a lot of _optimistic_ amils, but that is a different question.


----------



## Peairtach (Aug 12, 2013)

Both some amils and some postmils have believed that the materials of this creation will be used to create the New Heaven and the New Earth on the Last Day, just as our bodies will be transformed into something better. This is on the basis of taking all the relevant passages together, rather than particular ones that by themselves would point to the complete destrucion/annihilation of the old world, and a completely new world being created from scratch.

According to Louis Berkhof, if my memory serves me right (IMMSMR), this is more of a difference between Reformed and Lutheran schools of theology than between different millennial views. Lutherans tended to teach that the old world would be completely annihilated, whereas the Reformed tended to teach that the materials of the old cosmos would be transformed. See Berkhof, "Systematic Theology".

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Aug 12, 2013)

Hey Willis! Welcome (belatedly) to PB!

The modern amil school (Beale, Poythress, Dennis Johnson, Bauckham, Hendriksen, Morris, Smalley, Caird, Wilcock et al) all hold to Christ returning after the millennial period to avenge His bride, judge the wicked, and bring about a new earth upon which heaven now is – God and His throne now in our midst upon the earth. There is some differing as to whether the new earth will be new as from scratch or new as cleansed, renewed and transformed by glory. Stephen Smalley says,
"...John's imagery at this point [Rev 21:1] speaks of the entirely new quality of the new world of existence which God makes possible in Christ . . . The removal of the sea does not mean that the physical universe has been completely destroyed (so Aune 1117), but rather that it has been completely transformed, and that there is now no threat from Satan . . . However, while God gives the creation a new form of existence, indwelt by his glory and not by the pressures of evil (cf. 21.5), there is also a continuity between the old and the new". _The Revelation to John_ (IVP 2005), p 524.​
Even as far back in the prophetic utterances as Isaiah 65:17, God says, "For, behold, I create new heavens _*and a new earth*_" and the prophet goes on to show our new lives upon it, albeit in veiled figures.

Anthony Hoekma, in his amil classic, _The Bible and the Future_, has a chapter on this, and here is a CT article adapted from that: Heaven: Not Just an Eternal Day Off – a good read.

So I don't know if the mountains I loved to hike and camp in in New York's southern Catskills will still be there somewhat as I knew them, or if Woodstock where I lived many years (and is as much my home as NYC) will still have a main street running through it, along with a couple of streams – but I do know that what God has prepared for those who love Him will far surpass all our expectations. We trust Him in this.

But it is clear from Scripture that we will have new physical albeit glorified bodies and a physical albeit glorified earth upon which to live. We have little clue as to the wonder that awaits us, the chief of it all being in the presence of our dear Saviour and God.


----------



## elreydelospecadores (Aug 13, 2013)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> Hey Willis! Welcome (belatedly) to PB!
> 
> The modern amil school (Beale, Poythress, Dennis Johnson, Bauckham, Hendriksen, Morris, Smalley, Caird, Wilcock et al) all hold to Christ returning after the millennial period to avenge His bride, judge the wicked, and bring about a new earth upon which heaven now is – God and His throne now in our midst upon the earth. There is some differing as to whether the new earth will be new as from scratch or new as cleansed, renewed and transformed by glory. Stephen Smalley says,
> "...John's imagery at this point [Rev 21:1] speaks of the entirely new quality of the new world of existence which God makes possible in Christ . . . The removal of the sea does not mean that the physical universe has been completely destroyed (so Aune 1117), but rather that it has been completely transformed, and that there is now no threat from Satan . . . However, while God gives the creation a new form of existence, indwelt by his glory and not by the pressures of evil (cf. 21.5), there is also a continuity between the old and the new". _The Revelation to John_ (IVP 2005), p 524.​
> ...



Amen Steve.

Here are my two cents. 

18 For I consider that the sufferings of this present time are not worthy to be compared with the glory which shall be revealed in us. 19 For the earnest expectation of the creation eagerly waits for the revealing of the sons of God. 20 For the creation was subjected to futility, not willingly, but because of Him who subjected it in hope; 21 because the creation itself also will be delivered from the bondage of corruption into the glorious liberty of the children of God. 22 For we know that the whole creation groans and labors with birth pangs together until now. 23 Not only that, but we also who have the firstfruits of the Spirit, even we ourselves groan within ourselves, eagerly waiting for the adoption, the redemption of our body. 24 For we were saved in this hope, but hope that is seen is not hope; for why does one still hope for what he sees? 25 But if we hope for what we do not see, we eagerly wait for it with perseverance. 

This passage in Romans, I believe, beautifully displays that creation is awaiting the resurrection of the saints. The creation was cursed when Adam fell into sin. 
Let the heavens be glad, and let the earth rejoice; Let the sea roar, and all it contains; Let the field exult, and all that is in it. Then all the trees of the forest will sing for joy…Psalm 96:11, 12. 
Let the rivers clap their hands; Let the mountains sing together for joy…Psalm 98:8.
Both these Psalms end with…Before the LORD, for He is coming to judge the earth.
The language that the creation eagerly waits for the revealing of the sons of God I believe tells us our Lord will reestablish this world for His glory. Just as our Lords body was gloriously transformed, and just as our lowly bodies will be transformed; the heavens and earth will become the new heavens and the new earth transformed gloriously, where righteousness dwells.


----------

